

Translation company - miguelcar

Do you know a translation company which can supply integrated machine translation services for software localization or are these two different technologies&#x2F; vendors?
======
sophiecollins
Most translation companies use translation memory technology only. Machine
translation is a different and more specialized service - I would quote
Pangeanic as one of the few translation companies which has managed to develop
machine translation and combine both services.

